# TPF Challenge - July - Memes - Entries and Voting



## manaheim

Here are the entries for July. I think Mish stumped people. 

== 1 ==
Natural Light Photographer



== 2 ==
Condescension & Causticity


== 3 ==
Bacon Poll


== 4 ==
Underachievement


----------



## squirrels

These all made me giggle. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## manaheim

Me too.


----------



## Derrel

Those are ALL quite funny!!!! Great work people!


----------



## Parker219

#3---WTF?!?! lol - Made me really laugh out loud. Love it.


----------



## mishele

Wow!! Those are great!! I'm sad though that we didn't get more submitted!


----------



## Indecent Exposures

I'd like a copy of the last one for my wall at work...


----------



## danielklaer

Great entries, all made me giggle  Fun theme and like many I guess I had an idea, just ran out of time!


----------



## squirrels

Hey! Congratulations, Underachiever. Whoever you may be, you've achieved!



BTW: The Bacon Poll rocked. I was the Natty Light photographer.


----------



## leighthal

Isn't it an oxymoron to win with an underacheiving poster? Lol, congrats winner!!!
I made the bacon poll.


----------



## sm4him

:smileys:



*It's ME!!! I WON!!! I WON!!! I WON!!! WooHoo!!!!!! :lmao:
*
I can't BELIEVE I won! When I saw that Natural Light photo, squirrels, I was just SURE that was gonna take the prize--that was hilarious!  Actually, they were all hilarious!  




leighthal said:


> Isn't it an oxymoron to win with an underacheiving poster? Lol, congrats winner!!!
> I made the bacon poll.



Hey, who you callin' an Oxy-MORON?!?  :lmao:
The delightful irony of winning a contest with a statement about underachieving just makes it that much better!

And by the way: No birds were harmed in the making of this photo. 
While it looks like a poor, crippled little bird, in fact, it really WAS just underachieving. I saw this brown thrasher on the ground, and though it was injured, so I took this photo of it and then started slowly moving toward it to see if I could tell what was wrong with it. It would lay there on the ground, and then occasionally sort of "thrash" about (maybe that's why it's a Thrasher?!) like it couldn't fly. But as soon as I got too close for comfort, it simply hopped up and took off with no problem whatsoever. 
As soon as I got home and saw the photo, I knew it needed to become my meme.


----------



## squirrels

Woohoo! You did it! The story makes it even better! You are soaring with the thrashers, which is pretty awesome!

BTW, I love that it is called a Thrasher. This is going to be good information because Mr. Squirrels always riles me up by ruining my wildlife spotting comments. 

"Whoa! Look a great blue heron"
"Oh, that's a common heron"

"Hey! did you see that big weimaraner?"
"That's a lesser weimaraner."

"Ahem. Look at that brown thrasher"
"What?!?!"

This from a man who calls all dogs beagles. 

Anyhow, Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## manaheim

^


----------



## manaheim

That's awesome! Congrats!

Um... did we post this in announcements and stuff?  If not, my DEEPEST apologies and we'll do it tonight.  I think we had someone assigned from the three of us, and we may have gotten wires crossed.


----------



## mishele

*Congrats, Sharon!!!* Awesome shot!!


----------



## manaheim

Super cool message in announcements posted.  Now I just need to get Sharon's home page so I can stalk her... um.... I mean so I can post it so she can get some free publicity. YEAH!  That's it!


----------

